# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v.1.21.00 FRP REMOVE for Huawei MTK models

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.21.00 is out!*     Added unlimited *FRP REMOVE* feature for the newest group of  *Huawei MTK* models. Supported devices:  *HUAWEI GR3: ♦ TAG-L01
♦ TAG-L03
♦ TAG-L13
♦ TAG-L21
♦ TAG-L22
♦ TAG-L23
♦ TAG-L32  P8 LITE SMART: ♦ TAG-L01  HUAWEI Y3II: ♦ LUA-U22  HUAWEI Y5II: ♦ CUN-L01
♦ CUN-L02
♦ CUN-L03
♦ CUN-L21
♦ CUN-L22
♦ CUN-L23
♦ CUN-L33
♦ CUN-U29  Huawei Y6 Elite: ♦ LYO-L01
♦ LYO-L02
♦ LYO-L21  Huawei Y6II compact: ♦ LYO-L01
♦ LYO-L02
♦ LYO-L21*   ..........Activate our new virtual product - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Update your Smart-Clip2 card to the latest firmware version. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

